# Favourite Melodic Piano Piece



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking for some inspiration. 

The kind of music that puts a spring in someones step.

Any ideas?


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Try some of the late Brahms piano works - Op.76 no.2 is quite 'bouncy', Op 118 No. 3 is brisk and invigorating and Op 119 No.3 is also in the springy category!


----------



## oisfetz (Dec 11, 2006)

Tchaikovsky "June" from The Seasons.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Add these to Oisfetz' June:
Romance, Op.5
Valse-Scherzo, Op.7
April, from The Seasons


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I really enjoy Pictures At An Exhibition in the original piano version. Another piece I enjoy hearing is Carnivale by Schumann. I heard a performance of the complete Iberia by Isaac Albeniz a few years ago and that is a terrific piano piece. That is considered the greatest Spanish piano work of the 20th century.


----------



## Methodistgirl (Apr 3, 2008)

I would have to say Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven.
judy tooley


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Mozart's Piano sonata in C major K.330 Always perks me up. I love Horowitz playing it .


----------



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks to you all for the suggestions which I'll be checking out.

K330 is an excellent choice although I've only heard the 3rd movement so I'll have to get the whole sonata. I love watching Lang Lang play it. He puts so much in to it and his expressions make the music easier to understand. He gives so much away I wonder if he plays poker.


----------

